# continuer à / de + infinitif



## FLorencee

Bonjour

j'aimerais savoir quelle est la différence entre l'emploi de "à" et celui de "de" après le verbe continuer. (si différence il y a!!)

ex: Je continue *de* parler
Elle continue *à* s'imaginer princesse.

Plus je me pose la question, plus je pense qu'il n'y a aucune différence!!!

Merci beaucoup

Flo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

D'après Grévisse, "un certain nombre de verbes construisent l'infinitif complètement avec _à _ou _de _indifféremment : c'est l'oreille qui décide"

Tels sont: commencer, contraindre, obliger, s'efforcer, s'ennuyer , continuer, faire attention, etc ...

Bien amicalement.


----------



## CapnPrep

Lafaye, _Dictionnaire des synonymes de la langue française_ (attention, ce bouquin date de 1861 !) : "On _continue à_ faire ce qu'on a commencé à faire … On _continue de_ faire ce qu'on a commencé de faire." C'est clair ??? Bon, quelques précisions :
_ à_ pour une action ou une suite d'actions "qui n'est pas renfermée dans des limites précises", "qui ne finira pas ou n'est pas considérée comme devant finir"
_ de_ pour "une action unique, circonscrite", "qui a une longueur déterminée"
Ses exemples:Un enfant _commence à_ parler, un orateur _commence de_ parler.
_Continuer à_ jouer (ne pas quitter l'habitude du jeu), _continuer de_ jouer (ne pas quitter une partie commencée)​Cadiot (_Les prépositions abstraites en français_, 1997, p. 81) trouve que la thèse générale est vérifiée, puisque les sujets inanimés "favorisent beaucoup _de_" :Il continuait de pleuvoir / ?à pleuvoir
Les arbres continuent de pousser / ?à pousser​FLorencee, pas la peine d'embêter vos élèves avec ces minuties, mais le forum est fait pour ça (et on ne m'appelle pas "CapnPrep" pour rien !)


----------



## Patriccke

En pratique, je crois que peu de gens maîtrisent la nuance, et que l'une ou l'autre préposition (suivant la région) a pris le dessus, non?


----------



## sophiecc

Bonjour, 
J’ai une autre question à propos de “continuer de/ à”,
“Continuer de” et “continuer à” ont le même sens?
Ils s’utilisent en function de quel context?
Merci!!


----------



## tie-break

Les deux sont possibles.
Voici ce que j'ai trouvé :



D'après le Dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française (Bordas) :

_*Continuer* : Se construit avec à ou avec de._
_1. En principe, continuer à signifie "prolonger l'exécution d'un acte commencé" ou "persister à être dans un état" : "Continuez à travailler ainsi pendant six mois et vous serez prêt pour le baccalauréat". "Malgré tous les soins, le malade continue à se sentir fatigué"._
_Continuer de signifie "faire une action, être dans un état sans qu'il y ait d'interruption" : "Pendant des siècles, le paysan français continua de vivre attaché à la glèbe._
_2. Dans la pratique, continuer à est plus fréquent, surtout dans la langue parlée et familière. En général, on choisit l'une des constructions pour des raisons d'euphonie. Continuer de permet d'éviter l'hiatus : "Il continua d'aller mieux." On évitera "Il continua à aller mieux". Inversement, on emploiera continuer à devant un verbe commençant par de- : "Ils continuaient à deviser joyeusement (plutôt que "Ils continuaient de deviser joyeusement")._


----------



## CapnPrep

Merci à tie-break pour cette citation, qui apporte de nouveaux éléments (pas tout à fait compatibles avec ce qui a été dit plus haut). Je pense que la différence de sens entre _continuer à_ et _continuer de_ doit exister surtout—sinon exclusivement—dans les livres de grammaire et de linguistique.


----------



## raphaelenka

Bonjour,

J'ai lu dans plusieurs grammaires que le verbe continuer est suivi de la prép. "à" et non "de" comme on l'entend si souvent de la bouche des francophones. Cela dit, dernièrement j'ai vu dans le dictionnaire que les deux prép. pouvaient suivre ce verbe. 
Qu'en est-il? Quelqu'un peut me renseigner?

[…]

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Anne345

*Continuer* : Effectivement si les grammaires classe en général _continuer_ dans les verbes qui se construisent avec la préposition _à_ quand ils sont suivis d'un infinitif, elles admettent  la construction avec _de_. 

 […]


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Continuer à, continuer de_ : touts les deux sont très employés ("à" un poil plus que "de", peut-être), et corrects. Je ne connais pas de nuance - pour moi les deux sont interchangeables.

[…]


----------



## raphaelenka

Merci,
mais est-ce à propos de ces verbes, en l'occurrence _continuer_ […], ont-ils toujours accepté ces deux prép. ou est-ce le language parlé qui fait que désormais on puisse utiliser les deux prép.?


----------



## geostan

En ce qui concerne le verbe continuer (on peut ajouter aussi le verbe commencer), à une époque, on différenciait entre l'emploi de à et de. On mettait à pour les actions dont la fin n'était pas envisagée, et de pour celles qui devaient être de courte durée. Mais de nos jours, on les emploie presque indifféremment. Personnellement, j'emploie à dans la plupart des cas, réservant de pour les inifinitifs qui commencent par "a," pour éviter l'hiatus.

La Californie continue d'assimiler pas mal d'immigrés illégaux du Mexique.

Cheers!


----------



## raphaelenka

Comme tout cela me paraît étrange... 
il m'avait semblé que commencer était suivi par la prép "à" c'est ce que j'enseigne en tout cas...
Etes-vous sûr que "de" est admis, toléré ou accepté?


----------



## Anne345

> il m'avait semblé que commencer était suivi par la prép "à" c'est ce que j'enseigne en tout cas...
> Etes-vous sûr que "de" est admis, toléré ou accepté?


 
Continuez à enseigner que commencer se construit avec à, même si Grevisse note que "_Commencer de est très fréquent dans la langue écrite, au point qe l'on puisse considérer qu'elle en a le libre choix, du moins quand ce verbe est au passé (...) Sur les 59 cas de _de_ que nous avons notes, commencer est seulement trois fois à l'indicatif présent et le _de_ parait  alors plus affecté." _

C'est admis, mais très rare et, à mon sens, toujours affecté !


----------



## lilatranslator

Voici le contexte:
Le nombre de victimes continue à s'élever/ de s'élever?

Merci d'avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Lilatranslator 

Je dirais « à », mais on peut dire les deux, et comme le remarque le TLFi :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> *Rem.* Ds la docum., _continuer à_ est un peu plus fréq. que _continuer de_ (environ 60 % contre 40 %).


----------



## Ploupinet

D'accord avec KaRiNeuh


----------



## dicomec

J'ai appris  « continuer de »,  mais j'ai avisé ,qu'en général,   on dit plutôt 
 « continuer à » .  Est-ce qu'il y a une différence, ou c'est pareil ?  Idées ?  :O


----------



## Ploupinet

"J'ai remarqué" plutôt 
Je crois que je dis souvent "à", mais le TLFI apporte pas mal de précisions en ma défaveur : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/continuer


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut dicomec,

Tu as aussi d'autres discussions sur le même sujet, il suffit de chercher. Ici par exemple (dans le Fr/En).


----------



## Lori11

Bonjour, j'ai toujours su que le verbe "commencer" est suivi par la prep "a". 
Ex: Elle a commence a jouer du piano.
Mais je viens de lire le titre suivant:
*Pouvoir d'achat : les prix continuent de grimper*
*a L'Internaute - Actualite.*

*L'emploi de deux prepositions est possible?*
*Merci.*


----------



## LV4-26

Bonjour, Lori11

Je ne saurais pas me prononcer sur la correction de telle ou telle option.

Je ne parlerai donc que d'un point de vue strictement descritif.

Commencer à /de
Le premier reste largement préféré.

Continuer à /de
Là encore, le premier s'entend plus souvent. Mais, contrairement à ce qui se passe pour_ commencer_,  le deuxième n'est pas loin derrière et gagne tous les jours du terrain.


----------



## Montaigne

Grevisse indique que "commencer de" est très fréquent dans la langue écrite et donne de nombreux exemples (Littré, Malraux, de Gaulle, Saint Exupéry, Camus....).


----------



## Lori11

Je m'excuse, ma question etait specifiquement a propos de "continuer a/de", et j'ai fini par donner un exemple avec "commencer". Mais ce n'est pas grave, d'ailleurs, c'etait tres utile de savoir que "commencer de" existe dans la langue ecrite. 
Merci, vous etes toujours aimable.


----------



## geostan

Lori11 said:


> Bonjour, j'ai toujours su que le verbe "commencer" est suivi par la prep "a".
> Ex: Elle a commence a jouer du piano.
> Mais je viens de lire le titre suivant:
> *Pouvoir d'achat : les prix continuent de grimper*
> *a L'Internaute - Actualite.*
> 
> *L'emploi de deux prepositions est possible?*
> *Merci.*



_commencer (continuer) de_ peut s'employer avantageusement lorsque l'infinitif commence par "a"

Je continue d'admirer... (pour eviter l'hiatus).

Cheers!


----------



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,
doit-on dire "vont continuer d'avoir" ou "vont continuer à avoir".  J'hésite toujours!

Merci.


----------



## the lady in blue

Je dirais plutôt vont continuer à avoir, mais il semblerais que les 2 formules soient admises (voir ici)


----------



## Vegah*

Les deux formes sont effectivements admises, mais dans le cas présent, il est préférable d'écrire "continuer d'avoir" pour éviter la répétition des deux A qui se suivent (à~avoir).


----------

